# Holy carrots Batman



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

So carrots were on sale from the produce co op and I bought some. 48 pounds. 

I've spent the entire evening peeling and chopping and when I can only put 8 pints in the pressure canner at once I get the feeling I'll be canning carrots until Christmas. If anyone local needs carrots, please send me a message and I'll be happy to share. 

Meanwhile, since my beans didn't do squat this year I thought I'd try to make some dilly carrots but I can't find a recipe. Anyone have a good one? 

And any other recipes for carrots in jars. I got the *$&# things because of the other carrot recipe posted a few weeks back with oj and brown sugar. I don't really need 48# of that!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I could handle 48 lbs. of OJ glazed carrots!! 

If you cut the carrots into greenbean sized strips (long quarters unless it is a monster carrot) you can use the Dilly Beans recipes with no safety problems BUT they are going to be VERY crunchy carrots strips unless you blanch them some first. Extra work I know.

Bernardin has a great recipe for Dilled Carrots but it uses their package mix. Have you ever tried any of the Mrs. Wages pickle mixes? The dill ones work well with carrots too.

Bernardin's Golden Gossip Chutney is another good recipe for carrots: http://www.bernardin.ca/pages/recipe_page/51.php?pid=513

And there is always Peas & Carrots: http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/recipe/215.php?recipe=41 great served in a cream sauce after opening.

Got any rabbits?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You might dehydrate a few for soups and stews, this winter.

Your hands have to be ORANGE, by now. 

Wish I was not so far away, I take some!!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Here is a great round up of a bunch of canned carrot recipes - all pickles, jams, chutneys, etc. - all suitable for BWB.

Be careful reading thru. Most people have followed published safe recipes. Other people have safely adapted published safe recipes. There may be 1 or 2 where safety is in question. I tend to be leery when the source of the recipe isn't published.

http://tigressinapickle.blogspot.com/2010/02/can-jam-february-round-up-carrot.html


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That Golden Gossip Chutney sounds delicious! I think I need to go get me some carrots!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Shred and dry. I've been known to used shredded dried carrots in coleslaw and such not just soups and stew. They dry incredibly fast.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

PixieLou said:


> Here is a great round up of a bunch of canned carrot recipes - all pickles, jams, chutneys, etc. - all suitable for BWB.
> 
> Be careful reading thru. Most people have followed published safe recipes. Other people have safely adapted published safe recipes. There may be 1 or 2 where safety is in question. I tend to be leery when the source of the recipe isn't published.
> 
> http://tigressinapickle.blogspot.com/2010/02/can-jam-february-round-up-carrot.html



My word that is a list of recipes! Thank you-it will keep me busy! I agree though; I thought carrots had to be pressure canned and there is a recipe on the site that calls for a water bath. The carrot cake jam. My family would go nuts over that but I can't risk it. 

And yes-my hands* are *orange! After peeling the first few pounds I put on gloves.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Shannon- There is a recipe for carrot cake jam in the Ball book (the big one) and it is water bathed. It has pineapple juice in it for the acid. You could try their fresh preserving website for the recipe.

Lillian


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

As I said - check the source of the recipe. 3 or 4 people did the carrot cake jam - but not all of them reference the Ball recipe. 

http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/recipe/215.php?recipe=248

If you want dill carrots, you could take any of the pickled carrot recipes and substitute dill seed for the herbs in the recipe. I made pickled carrots with tarragon that month - using the Small Batch Preserving recipe.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so hoping I can find carrots at a decent price. Didn't get any in the garden this year an I hope to make some glazed carrots as I'm down to only a jar or two.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

PixieLou said:


> As I said - check the source of the recipe. 3 or 4 people did the carrot cake jam - but not all of them reference the Ball recipe.


Gotcha! Thanks! I have the Ball book but it's one from last year. I got this year's as well and while some is different much is repetitive. I will spend some time on that site. I'm really loving the whole jam thing this year.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Shannon, we get a 50# bag of "deer carrots" every year. The wife is talking about getting 2 this year. She bake a LOT of carrot cake (the kids like it for breakfast, don't worry, NONE of our cakes ever get frosted  ).

Going to have to try the dilly carrots and dried shredded carrots this year, too!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Riverdale said:


> Shannon, we get a 50# bag of "deer carrots" every year. The wife is talking about getting 2 this year. She bake a LOT of carrot cake (the kids like it for breakfast, don't worry, NONE of our cakes ever get frosted  ).


Where do you purchase "deer carrots" from?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

tyusclan said:


> Where do you purchase "deer carrots" from?


They are culls from carrot fields. We call them "deer carrots" because people would use them to bait deer  I think we paid $3 for 50# last year.

We get them at just about any party store/gas station out here in the boonies.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

$3 for 50# !?!?!? That is a STEAL! I would get 100#!! 

I like the idea of carrot cake for breakfast. Maybe even carrot cake muffins? They could be eaten in the car on the way to school (I can never get out of bed early enough!)


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why are you 'peeling' the carrots? They do not have a skin in the traditional sense, and as long as they are washed well I can really see no reason to go to all that trouble.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

rowan57 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you 'peeling' the carrots? They do not have a skin in the traditional sense, and as long as they are washed well I can really see no reason to go to all that trouble.


Just because I don't know any better. :ashamed:

So should I just scrub them clean? It seems eaiser to clean them than to scrub them, you know?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

rowan57 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you 'peeling' the carrots? They do not have a skin in the traditional sense, and as long as they are washed well I can really see no reason to go to all that trouble.


I peel due to the taste. It tastes VERY bitter to me when they aren't peeled. I have no idea why, I grew up on un-peeled carrots. The first time DH made carrots for me he peeled them....it was the first time I ever thought a carrot to be sweet! Every so often I have carrots that aren't peel...yep, very bitter.


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Just because I don't know any better. :ashamed:
> 
> So should I just scrub them clean? It seems eaiser to clean them than to scrub them, you know?


Haha don't worry, a lot of people do peel but to me personally it seems unnecessary. When you 'peel' a carrot, you are just removing carrot. It depends on which is easiest i suppose


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I peel due to the taste. It tastes VERY bitter to me when they aren't peeled. I have no idea why, I grew up on un-peeled carrots. The first time DH made carrots for me he peeled them....it was the first time I ever thought a carrot to be sweet! Every so often I have carrots that aren't peel...yep, very bitter.


This is interesting as carrots do not have a proper skin as such, they do have a slightly different surface layer but no skin. If you buy a carrot in a shop for example, it has likely been 'polished' to get the last specks of dirt out of any crevices, but not peeled.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish I was closer to you, Homegrown, home canned carrots are my most favorite vegiie in the world! I can eat them cold right out of the jar but warmed up is awfully good too, drizzeled with a little honey & brown sugar! Oh, I'm making myself hungry now!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

For what it is worth, peeling is "officially" recommended when canning carrots. The reason is not only the bitterness the skin imparts but because, just as with potatoes, the outer layer is the primary source of bacteria and contaminants on ANY root vegetable.

The guidelines, just as most all cooking carrots recipes do, call for peeling. _Procedure: Wash, peel, and rewash carrots. Slice or dice._


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> I am so hoping I can find carrots at a decent price. Didn't get any in the garden this year an I hope to make some glazed carrots as I'm down to only a jar or two.


Around here the carrot packing companies will sell "deer carrots" very cheap. All they are, are the culls from packing those pretty-perfect grocery store bags of carrots. DH gets 2000 lbs each year for the deer and I get all I want for canning. Sometimes they will be big ol' ugly looking carrots, sometimes they have two or three "legs" but they are still just carrots. I can get a 50 lb. bag for $3. And the packing company has washed them for me! So if you see signs for "deer carrots", head on down and git yerself a bag!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> As I said - check the source of the recipe. 3 or 4 people did the carrot cake jam - but not all of them reference the Ball recipe.
> 
> http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/recipe/215.php?recipe=248


Oh my this sounds really good, I wonder if you could add nuts to it?
Rebecca


----------

